# 20 pin vs 24 pin power supply connection?



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello

I am using an ABIT KN8 board and an Antec 400w smart power supply. The board has a 24 pin connection. The power supply has a 20 pin connector with a 4 pin ADD ON clip. My Abit manual says to leave pins 11,12,23,24 empty but others have said use the 4 pin clip on. I am having trouble booting / posting etc. Can I safely take the 4 pin connector off and try it? There is the aux four pin 12v additional from the power supply that I do hook up.

Thanks
Rbuck


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

From what I remember, Intel motherboards need that extra 4 pin power connector. I don't believe it is needed for AMD based chipset motherboards.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If the manufacturer said leave 11, 12, 23 and 24 unplugged that's what I would do.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

win2kpro said:


> If the manufacturer said leave 11, 12, 23 and 24 unplugged that's what I would do.


Exactly, no one knows better then the MFG. what it needs and what it doesn't.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Download the manual and read page 14

http://www.abit-usa.com/products/mb/manual.php?categories=1&model=284


----------



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

I was going to try to disconnect the extra 4 pin clip on from the power supply power connector but can't see how it is attached. I recall seeing some where how to attach (remove) it from the 20 pin connector but can't find it again. The clip on is plastic of course so I don't want to force it too much and break it. Any one do this before? It must just slide up or down.

Rbuck


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Why bother? It doesn't hurt anything to leave it on, and cutting if off would simply ruin it if you ever change motherboards to a 24pin style.


----------



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

Darned Abit manual for KN8 said to leave pins 11,12,23 and 24 empty. Could it be that if one had only a 20 pin connector they are saying put it in on the correct side of the connector (right end) leaving these pins blank. It is my original thought that I could leave the 4 pin clip on attached.

Rbuck


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I would believe that they are implying what you stated in post #8.

Page 14 from the manual link I provided in post #5 states;

*ATX 24-Pin Power Connector:*

"The power supply with 20-pin or 24-pin cables can both be connected to this 24-pin connector. Connect from pin-1 for either type. However, a 20-pin power supply may cause the system unstable or even unbootable for the sake of insufficient electricity. A minimum power of 300W or higher is recommended."

It doesn't make sense that they would want you to leave pins 11, 12, 23 and 24 disconnected on the motherboard since you have a 24 pin connector from the PSU. Also, in ATX Specification 2.2 pins 11, 12, 23 and 24 were added to provide power for PCI-e cards and according to the manual the board has a PCI-e slot.


----------



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

It did finally boot up to the post screen. I switched power supplies. Previous power supply was evidently bad. I did plug in the whole 24 pin assembly.

Thanks


----------



## CityTec (Jul 19, 2007)

yea use the 24 pin it delivers more power to the board.
and that what you want.


----------



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the response. I did use all the pins and all is well.
Rbuck


----------

